# CUSTOM FRAMES & FENDERS



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

I BEEN OUT FOR A WHILE , 
SO IF ANYONE NEEDS SOME CUSTOM WORK,
GIVE ME A CALL: MR.3 D CUSTOMZ 832-891-0893 OR 281-318-8628


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 12:59 PM~11606530
> *I BEEN OUT FOR A WHILE ,
> SO IF ANYONE NEEDS SOME CUSTOM WORK,
> GIVE ME A CALL: MR.3 D CUSTOMZ  832-891-0893 OR 281-318-8628
> *


 :0 Whats up John?


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2008, 11:00 AM~11606539
> *:0  Whats up John?
> *


GETING BACK INTO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 01:02 PM~11606548
> *GETING BACK INTO IT :biggrin:
> *


Good. i'm still wantin to do what we talk about. ill be ready to start at the end of the year. Thats y i havent call yet.


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2008, 11:04 AM~11606566
> *Good. i'm still wantin to do what we talk about. ill be ready to start at the end of the year. Thats y i havent call yet.
> *


KOOL BE WAITING ON YOUR CALL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOU GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR WORK DOGG


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 01:08 PM~11606588
> *KOOL BE WAITING ON YOUR CALL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM :cheesy: LOOKS SICK


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

BIKE OF THE YEAR " 07 " :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

I DO CUSTOM FENDER & FRAMES & 3 D .


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

You do some bad asss work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 15 2008, 11:19 AM~11606675
> *You do some bad asss work.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 01:16 PM~11606659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and another coming soon


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

START @ 150 JUST FOR 3 D DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH WORK


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

where are u located at??


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 15 2008, 11:36 AM~11606825
> *where are u located at??
> *


HOUSTON TX.


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey John u sould list the names of bikes u done so they can get the real deal on ur work.


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 01:43 PM~11606909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

BACK FENDER & 3D


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE YOURE WORK IS TIGHT ASS FUCK NEVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE WHAT YOU DO DOGG YOU GOT SOME SKILLS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 11:48 AM~11606973
> *
> 
> 
> ...





that looks crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

sup john, yall make it out the storm ok?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn i wish i could do that 3d stuff :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 12:46 PM~11606951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

always badass work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 11:11 PM~11607660
> *damn i wish i could do that 3d stuff :biggrin:
> *


I wish you could too


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 15 2008, 12:42 PM~11607391
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> sup john, yall make it out the storm ok?
> *



WE ARE STILL IN SAN ANTONIO :wave:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 01:11 PM~11607660
> *damn i wish i could do that 3d stuff :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 12:46 PM~11606951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS WITH THE 3D ON IT READY FOR PAINT


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 15 2008, 03:39 PM~11608980
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS WITH THE 3D ON IT READY FOR PAINT
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 16 2008, 01:46 AM~11609048
> *PM SENT
> *


PM Sent, not returned


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 04:46 PM~11609048
> *PM SENT
> *


PM REPLY


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 03:41 PM~11608998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  You know i have some work for you in 09


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 15 2008, 03:59 PM~11609155
> *  You know i have some work for you in 09
> *


I HAVE A NEW STYLE OF 3D GRAFIX JUST 4 U :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like good job move to sacramento lol


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11611853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey do u still have this frame.....do u want to sell it.


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

ILL ALSO TRADEOUT WORK 4 SOME CUSTOM PARTS.


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice work Mr.3d


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

THXZ BRO, I'VE BEEN DOING FRAMES SINCE 1982" :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 15 2008, 09:24 PM~11612311
> *Nice work Mr.3d
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 11:52 AM~11607003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set like this


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 03:43 PM~11609016
> *
> 
> 
> ...





this looks great!


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 15 2008, 11:05 PM~11612053
> *hey do u still have this frame.....do u want to sell it.
> *


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

im' sure you already been ask, how much for a seat ?


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Sep 16 2008, 11:25 AM~11616191
> *im' sure you already been ask, how much for a seat ?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: What up homie, damn those frames are ill. I'm a definetly a fan of ur artwork. Keep up the good work. I'm sure i'll be hitting u up after Vegas for some work. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11621093
> *:biggrin: What up homie, damn those frames are ill. I'm a definetly a fan of ur artwork. Keep up the good work. I'm sure i'll be hitting u up after Vegas for some work. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS 4 THE PROPS I'LL BE POSTING UP SOME UP TO DATE PICS. WHEN I GET BACK HOME I'V BEEN IN SAN ANTONIO SENCE FRIDAY BECOUSE OF THE STORM I'LL BE HEADED BACK TO HOUSTON TODAY HOPE IN I HAVE POWER WERE I LIVETALK TO YALL SOON.THANKS 4 ALL THE PM'S YALL BEEN SENDING :wave: :wave:


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

AMAZING WORK


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'LL KEEP THAT IN MIND ......


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

How much do u charge for something like that


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Good luck John! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is your how to book out yet?


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Sep 17 2008, 04:48 PM~11628716
> *How much do u charge for something like that
> *



FOR THE LAST PICTURE (RED FRAME) ABOUT $325. HIT ME UP!


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2008, 06:14 AM~11633487
> *is your how to book out yet?
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 20 2008, 01:17 PM~11652180
> *FOR THE LAST PICTURE (RED FRAME) ABOUT $325. HIT ME UP!
> *


wow i need to up my $$$$$


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

:biggrin: OK MY POWER'S BACK UP & IM BACK IN BUSINESS. SORRY FOR THE DELAY 
THANKS FOR ALL THE PM'S IM ANSWERING THEM ALL ASAP FOR THOSE OF YALL THAT ARE READY ILL PM YALL MY ADDRESS THANKS AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SIMON QUE TE AVENTAS CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 24 2008, 08:34 PM~11691685
> *SIMON QUE TE AVENTAS CARNAL :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2008, 06:14 AM~11633487
> *is your how to book out yet?
> *


I AM WORKING ON A HOW TO VIDEO COMING SOON WOULD U LIKE TO PRE ODER ONE :roflmao: JUST PLAYING KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK JOHN :thumbsup: 





HOW TO VIDEO COMING IN DEC 08''


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

UP TO DATE PIC'S COMING SOON


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

How much for one like the last pic (red bike) but with out the fin on the down bar???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 24 2008, 09:44 PM~11691815
> *I AM WORKING ON A HOW TO VIDEO COMING SOON WOULD U LIKE TO PRE ODER ONE  :roflmao: JUST PLAYING KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK JOHN  :thumbsup:
> HOW TO VIDEO COMING IN DEC 08''
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

some good work


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Any new pictures of your work???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much for a 3d frame?
how much do you charge.....i sent a pm but your inbox was full :| :yessad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

AWESOME WORK!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 18 2008, 09:06 AM~12189587
> *how much for a 3d frame?
> how much do you charge.....i sent a pm but your inbox was full  :|  :yessad:
> *


Ill let him know


----------



## mrtinman (Apr 29, 2006)

hey homie pm me your # so we can talk about a frame for me! thx...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 11:14 AM~11606635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what does something like that cost


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 08:09 PM~11612124
> *ILL ALSO TRADEOUT WORK 4 SOME CUSTOM PARTS.
> *


good to c u back was just trying to get ur number last week homie uve been gone for a while... does this go for any custom parts?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey Mr 3D clean out your PM box  

It was nice meeting you at the show and seeing some of your other work up close.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Say John,your blazer looked clean


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

ttt for the 3d master


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

are you really making a how to book?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

how much to add some 3d to my frame and fenders?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

can't wait for my frame to be done so i can send it your way!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Feb 16 2009, 05:47 AM~13015454
> *are you really making a how to book?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

NICE TRABAJO CARNAL!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 08:11 PM~13230857
> *:roflmao:
> *


what's so funny?


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

can you make me one like this but different pm me
user posted image


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry64lowlow_@Mar 13 2009, 07:20 PM~13274940
> *can you make me one like this but different pm me
> user posted image
> *


like the freddy kreuger


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

How much for a pair of fenders? i want them pretty basic.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 11:52 AM~11607003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm on a price for a set of similar like this tx


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

nice work man :yes:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AshTray83 (Nov 19, 2005)

hey there can you please pm a quote for a frame/design like this...
thanks


> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 16 2008, 05:50 AM~11606980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

how much 4 some three dee letters on some fenders? :0


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 01:12 PM~11606610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 01:50 PM~11606980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS FUCKIN' CRAZY!!! BEST FRAME BUILDER HANDS DOWN, IMO


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 16 2009, 07:39 PM~14211458
> *THAT IS FUCKIN' CRAZY!!! BEST FRAME BUILDER HANDS DOWN, IMO
> *


 Well ill tell "Mr 3d" to check lay it low and show more pics of his new work..
He only did the body work and 3d work on mike frame thats one nice frame


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok i tried one of MR.3-D's numbers that i have for him but it dont work any more, so im gonna try the other number tommorrow, just incase that other number dont work does anyone on here know how to get ahold of john (MR.3-D)?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I can get ahold of him just pm me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 25 2009, 09:17 AM~14577800
> *I can get ahold of him just pm me
> *


Me too!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 26 2009, 02:38 PM~14586692
> *Me too!
> *


i talked to him today.....thanks tho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 26 2009, 05:38 PM~14586692
> *Me too!
> *


*AKA
THE BOSS*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

johns work cant be messed with at alll..


the last few frames i had done by him were stolen out of my shop so ill never get thoset out...i hope soon to take him some work and clean the table with another sweepstakes bike.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2009, 09:35 PM~14589592
> *johns work cant be messed with at alll..
> the last few frames i had done by him were stolen out of my shop so ill never get thoset out...i hope soon to take him some work and clean the table with another sweepstakes bike.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2009, 11:20 PM~14589433
> *AKA
> THE BOSS
> *


 :0 :biggrin: shoooh!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Cant somebody tell John im tring to get intouch with him. i can find his number i had. :angry:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

pm sent..


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 15 2008, 10:36 PM~11612469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t
t
t


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

How much will it cost to do a 12'' radical frame and fenders? I'll do the body work and you just do the modifications. call me at (209)303-6180 Thank you


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

hey john, gimme a call :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Top notch work. * :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16837789


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

anyone were i can get in contact with him tyin to get a little 3d work done omy bike frame. need price.


----------

